# Two miniatures



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Two miniatures:

-For Clarinet & Piano: Vivacissimo strepitoso.

-For Woodwind Ensemble: Andante lamentoso.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

After being on the forum a couple months now, I'd have to say the Vivacissimo piece here is my favorite so far. The pitches you composed with are very attractive and the texture is exciting. The clarinet may be playing a little too much, though. It sounds the way its articulated, the clarinetist might be able to sneak quick breaths in here and there, but over the course of several minutes, that may not be possible to keep going.

The wind ensemble piece is also very good. I think I heard the oboe go below its possible range, but I'm not sure. Is it an English Horn? (If so, EH is not typical in a wind ensemble).


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Torkelburger said:


> After being on the forum a couple months now, I'd have to say the Vivacissimo piece here is my favorite so far. The pitches you composed with are very attractive and the texture is exciting. The clarinet may be playing a little too much, though. It sounds the way its articulated, the clarinetist might be able to sneak quick breaths in here and there, but over the course of several minutes, that may not be possible to keep going.
> 
> The wind ensemble piece is also very good. I think I heard the oboe go below its possible range, but I'm not sure. Is it an English Horn? (If so, EH is not typical in a wind ensemble).


Hi, Torkelburger. Thank you very much, I'm glad you liked the pieces.

Yes, you are right about the clarinet part in the first piece. That's one of the reasons why I decided to make only a miniature with this kind of texture, it would be impossible in a long piece. The intention was to make a 1 minute explosion of virtuosism. It's ok if some of the most difficult parts are played a little "blurred and imprecise". But yeah, if it's unplayable, then I can consider to delete some notes, to make more space for breathing.

In the second piece, I used a combination of a regular oboe and a baritone oboe. In order to justify the assembling of this ensemble, I plan to make more pieces for that instrumentation and to include this one there, maybe in a suite.


----------

